# 1 starred and reported for professionalism



## Nelson555 (Aug 19, 2017)

I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.

For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.

I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


Did you laugh at all jokes?
Complement all the ladies on their tan/figure?

Who knows why they'll rate poorly sometimes.
But the uber rep was actually right.
This happens to all of us eventually.
If you are a good driver, in the end the occasional bad rating wont mean anything.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


Someone wanted a free ride. It wasn't personal.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

That's one of the many ways Uber system abuses and ill-treats drivers. Thanks God Uber is not the only choice. You can quit Uber and drive for many other alternatives such as Lyft, Amazon, Doordash, Grubhub.....

Uber ants end Uber. Be your own boss and send Uber to HELL.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


That is a problem with Uber's rating system. They will tell you that a pax reported you for professionalism, safety, etc, but without details we cannot respond or inprove.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

It happens to everyone at some point you'll pick up a Hitler 
Ignore it and don't let it eff up your self esteem or confidence. 
At the end of the day, you answer to and are accountable to yourself. 
Uber on


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


It's just a psychological trick by Uber to get you to do the best work. They can't legally tell you to have a clean car, or drive safely but if they award you those flags you will do your best.It's shows up for every new drivers. The description are vague. They probably just make that up.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

This is a terrific opportunity for those willing to be professionals and put in an honest day's work. In the end, it's all about owning your performance.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

It only means that to entitled malcontents who have ensnared themselves to their entitlement mentality. Those who own their performance reap handsome rewards while entitled malcontents become further impoverished and further embittered.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Oh stop with your BS. I'm no millennial. I've worked hard all my life.


Then why do you gripe about being "exploited" when it is clearly not true ?


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> How do you know whether it's true or not? Do you know me? Do you know my history? It's awfully arrogant to tell others what their experiences have been.


Your defensiveness alone singles you out as an entitled malcontent, "PrestonT"


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Again, you don't know me. Your offensiveness singles you out as a self important dbag.


meltdown


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Again, you don't know me. Your offensiveness singles you out as a self important dbag.


Love new members that come in punching on their first day


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Oh stop with your BS. I'm no millennial. I've worked hard all my life.


I'm almost certain youre a millenial!!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm almost certain youre a millenial!!!


lolol good one!!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm almost certain you're a millennial!!!


I have tattoos that would be GenX.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Not even close, nimrod.


"Nimrod" ... oh, brother ... some tough customers around here 

Angling with your superiors does nothing to improve your success in this business, junior. Hope this helps.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nelson555 said:


> It really angers me that people can smear your reputation


What reputation are you concerned about? Did you forget that you've already declared yourself to be an Uber driver?


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Why people have meltdowns instead of learning from those who can teach them is beyond me.

Those who own their performance and add value at every turn reap handsome rewards.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> What reputation are you concerned about? Did you forget that you've already declared yourself to be an Uber driver?


Yeah but I strive to give a classy/dumpy experience for my riders, like many here do.

Some days it feels kinda good. Others, I'm like "WTAF am I doing??!"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Angling with your superiors does nothing to improve your success in this business, junior. Hope this helps.





CC SalesVP said:


> Why people have meltdowns instead of learning from those who can teach them is beyond me.


I should probably leave it alone but I can't help myself. 
What makes you superior? Why should we be learning from you?


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I should probably leave it alone but I can't help myself.
> What makes you superior? Why should we be learning from you?


I won't go into great detail here, but a big part of what I do is help strong companies become stronger. Often, the way to achieve this is to correct erroneous thinking at the lower levels of the organization. Stick around and you may also find out just how rewarding it can be to become a true professional.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> I won't go into great detail here, but a big part of what I do is help strong companies become stronger. Often, the way to achieve this is to correct erroneous thinking at the lower levels of the organization. Stick around and you may also find out just how rewarding it can be to become a true professional.


Then you're lousy at what you do. 
It starts at the top. Leadership. 
True leaders inspire and motive. They lead by example. 
That's how you correct erroneous thinking at the bottom.

Go back to your leadership training. I've had plenty. 
Read my posts, you'll learn a lot from me son.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Then you're lousy at what you do.
> It starts at the top. Leadership.
> True leaders inspire and motive. They lead by example.
> That's how you correct erroneous thinking at the bottom.
> ...


Clever retort for a driver who is obviously struggling and bitter.

Reading "Who Moved My Cheese" while you suck down yet another mocha latte at Barnes & Noble is really not "leadership training" despite how B&N labeled the section where you found that book.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Stick around and you may also find out just how rewarding it can be to become a true professional.


Anyone that calls themselves superior is a jackass that doesn't know how to lead.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


Could be anything, you're too old, too young, not cute enough, wrong hair style, you looked in the rearview mirror and the self absorbed dbag just knows you are checking her out.

Don't worry about it. I know easy for me to say but if you really have no idea why it's most likely some dumbass reason. 
It's not the last one you'll receive. They sting less as time goes on.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Anyone that calls themselves superior is a jackass that doesn't know how to lead.


This "broad brush" attitude you display is exactly why you find yourself in such an inextricable predicament financially.

Poor attitudes lead to poor choices, which lead to poor circumstances.

You will not enjoy a better life until you become a better person. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Clever retort for a driver who is obviously struggling and bitter.


Nice try. But I drive part time and mostly enjoy doing it.

You my friend are obviously the bitter driver, probably on your second or 3rd UP.net account, pretending to be some important person.
Yet you're own statements prove your cannot do what you say you do.
Companies would laugh at you.

Have a great day driving today.

You lost kid. You lost.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CC SalesVP said:


> Clever retort for a driver who is obviously struggling and bitter.


How is it obvious? I don't get that impression from his posts.



CC SalesVP said:


> Angling with your superiors does nothing to improve your success


What does fishing have to do with the discussion? 
I've been fishing most of my life, I am a superior angler.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

meltdowns galore, it seems

A man only begins to be a man when he ceases to whine and revile, and begins to seek out and understand that hidden justice which regulates his life.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> meltdowns galore, it seems
> 
> A man only begins to be a man when he ceases to whine and revile, and begins to seek out and understand that hidden justice which regulates his life.


lol. Such wisdom


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

CC SalesVP said:


> Those who own their performance and add value at every turn reap handsome rewards.


Be that as it may, there aren't handsome rewards to be had with the Uber gig alone. Unless your definition of handsome is different than mine.

Full time Uber I think can keep you fed... maybe even pay your rent, especially if you split it up with a bunch of other roommates working minimum wage jobs.

But it isn't really the sort of money I would want if I wanted to have a family.

Of course it is different in different places. I suppose some fresh new markets maybe drivers can make good money for a little while. But I think pretty much all markets get saturated with drivers pretty quick and fares go down.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Be that as it may, there aren't handsome rewards to be had with the Uber gig alone. Unless your definition of handsome is different than mine.
> 
> Full time Uber I think can keep you fed... maybe even pay your rent, especially if you split it up with a bunch of other roommates working minimum wage jobs.
> 
> ...


Many on this board would have you believe such balderdash. However, once you make the decision to truly own your performance and add value at every turn of the passenger experience, your earnings will soar to dizzying new heights.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I got a pax that did that to me. I learned he is going to high school. He looked over 19 years old! Well After I drop him off, I received 1 star with cleanless report.

I reported this minor to uber and the 1 star disappeared.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> I won't go into great detail here, but a big part of what I do is help strong companies become stronger. Often, the way to achieve this is to correct erroneous thinking at the lower levels of the organization. Stick around and you may also find out just how rewarding it can be to become a true professional.


Don't call me. When I need such services, I'll call you. Thx


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> once you make the decision to truly own your performance and add value at every turn of the passenger experience, your earnings will soar to dizzying new heights.


You just made me dizzy.....I fell down when I read that!


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Don't call me. When I need such services, I'll call you. Thx


Isn't that what you said to the credit counselor? How is that working out?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> ...your earnings will soar to dizzying new heights.


I don't know...it takes a lot to get me dizzy. I was a millionaire for a time at 40--54 now.

Household income in the annual 6 figures range. I do alright, I don't live in my car, even on busy weekends.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> I don't know...it takes a lot to get me dizzy. I was a millionaire for a time at 40--54 now.
> 
> Household income in the annual 6 figures range. I do alright, I don't live in my car, even on busy weekends.


Liar.

Filt.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Liar.
> 
> Filt.


I know, right?

I'd screen shot my 1040 but, well, you'd be all jelly and cry.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nelson555 said:


> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating.


Perhaps you have no life? Afterall, you are an Uber driver. You have too much time on your hands if you called the Uber support line to inquire about a 1-Star rating that was left behind. Do you dial 911 if you witness a dog defecating on a sidewalk?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Nelson555 said:


> Then I see there was a one star,


How do u see 1 stars?



Nelson555 said:


> It really angers me that people can smear your reputation,


Yr reputation? The Uber star system is yr reputation?
Maybe ur new to humanity. Welcome to earth. Humans aren't all fairminded. Read books. Find out. 
Then continue not thinking about yr rating. If ur a decent person who knows how to drive you'll be fine.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I'd screen shot my 1040 but, well, you'd be all jelly and cry.


You don't have to convince anyone here, champ.

Just be the best "you" that you can be, and society as a whole will be satisfied.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


Why you even phased by it? You are driving uber ... save your worrying/caring for something more important.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> You don't have to convince anyone here, champ.
> 
> Just be the best "you" that you can be, and society as a whole will be satisfied.


I just wish I could give a rats ass about "best," "society," "satisfied." Or self-proclaimed self-help experts who drive ride share and pass judgment on anyone.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> How do u see 1 stars?


I always see multiple stars when those pax continue to smack me in the back of my head while I'm driving them to their next destination.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I always see multiple stars when those pax continue to smack me in the back of my head while I'm driving them to their next destination.


Now that there's funny!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

CC SalesVP said:


> Just be the best "you" that you can be, and society as a whole will be satisfied.


Or they will put you in prison.

For instance, if you are a good marksman and safe gun handler, and you always carry your gun with the intent to use it to save someone being assaulted by a robber, rapist, or killer, society might imprison you for that... depending on exactly which society you belong to. But for most societies in the world that is true. Society says the best type of person is one that leaves others to the wolves.

If you have a great business idea 9/10 times it is illegal, even though it involves willing transactions between willing people, and doesn't really hurt anyone except for those which your business would compete against.

Society seems mostly satisfied to have a bunch of drones subservient to arbitrary authority, and tends not to like those who don't fit in the cookie cutter. I value the opinion of my dog more than the value of "society as a whole". Some would say my outlook is somewhat sociopathic, and so what if it is? At least my dog cares about me. "Society as a whole" cares about no one.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> I just wish I could give a rats ass about "best," "society," "satisfied." Or self-proclaimed self-help experts who drive ride share and pass judgment on anyone.


meltdown

Lashing out at your superiors only makes you more bitter inside.



Trafficat said:


> Or they will put you in prison.
> 
> For instance, if you are a good marksman and safe gun handler, and you always carry your gun with the intent to use it to save someone being assaulted by a robber, rapist, or killer, society might imprison you for that... depending on exactly which society you belong to. But for most societies in the world that is true. Society says the best type of person is one that leaves others to the wolves.
> 
> ...


_Some would say my outlook is somewhat sociopathic_

Actually, most thinking people would deem your stated outlook as a rather primitive and juvenile attempt to appear "edgy." About as much real edge as a "Soccer - It's a real kick in the grass" bumper sticker.

You would do well to focus your energies on owning your performance. With the tools Uber has laid at your disposal, there is no reason for your family (or your sainted dog) to have to settle for less.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> if you are a good marksman and safe gun handler, and you always carry your gun


Uber prefers their drivers refrain from carrying a firearm. Uber assumes that any person who is willing to sign up as a rideshare operator is most likely unhinged.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

CC SalesVP said:


> _Some would say my outlook is somewhat sociopathic_
> 
> Actually, most thinking people would deem your stated outlook as a rather primitive and juvenile attempt to appear "edgy." About as much real edge as a "Soccer - It's a real kick in the grass" bumper sticker.


Whatever you call it... anti-social, primitive, juvenile, edgy... society seems to disapprove. That bumper sticker I find humorous, so perhaps I have bad taste as well.

I admit, I am a primitive person. I'd probably be happier as a hunter-gatherer in a tribe than sitting on my butt all day long. That's also illegal. I guess if everyone was a hunter-gatherer natural resources would quickly vanish. As for juvenile? Sure, I can probably own that characteristic also. I lack emotional maturity. That's why I have a dog and not a wife or girlfriend, much more than the limited money I think is possible to make with Uber.

You know how the police always go after Batman? Same thing in the real world. There is no fairness in the world, there is no Karmic force. I do not ask for fairness, nor do I expect it. In this world no good deed goes unpunished.

Just look at how Uber works. An Uber driver that regularly picks up disgruntled passengers will be hit hard in the ratings even though he is performing a good service. He will probably be deactivated for bad ratings. An Uber driver that cancels those rides will succeed and his ratings will soar.

The fact is, you become a better Uber driver by Uber's metrics by providing worse customer service than you would if you wanted to simply please the customers to the best of your ability



> You would do well to focus your energies on owning your performance. With the tools Uber has laid at your disposal, there is no reason for your family (or your sainted dog) to have to settle for less.


I don't disagree entirely. I live the way I do out of choice. I do good enough for me and my dog. Obviously, not good enough for society as a whole. My dog, it turns out, cares little about dizzying amounts of income. He certainly does not care if he lives in a mansion or in a small house. He'd rather me spend time walking him, than spend time earning more money so that I can buy luxuries.

I do Uber because it is easy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> once you make the decision to truly own your performance and add value at every turn of the passenger experience, your earnings will soar to dizzying new heights.


Do you drive?
What's your weekly average?


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Do you drive?
> What's your weekly average?


My role is to lead our driver-partners to better earnings...for themselves and for Uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> My role is to lead our driver-partners to better earnings...for themselves and for Uber.


So then you're clueless about what a driver can make doing this gig.
You only know what you've been told. 
In other words, you know nothing.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So then you're clueless about what a driver can make doing this gig.
> You only know what you've been told.
> In other words, you know nothing.


You're the one struggling and bitter, junior.

That much everyone knows.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> You're the one struggling and bitter, junior.
> 
> That much everyone knows.


Sucks for me



Uber's Guber said:


> I always see multiple stars when those pax continue to smack me in the back of my head while I'm driving them to their next destination.


So it it possible to get more than 5 stars!


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


I can explain this one for you:
Pax: *Says something disrespectful*
Driver: *Stands up for themself*

Unprofessional!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Graham_DC said:


> I can explain this one for you:
> Pax: *Says something disrespectful*
> Driver: *Stands up for themself*
> 
> Unprofessional!


There's a reason for this.

These people out there that are just diks and treat others like garbage are used to getting away with it. 
When they're shopping at Macy's, or eating at a restaurant and they are rude and disrespectful to the person helping them, most of the time the employee doesn't stand up for themselves. 
They don't want to cause a scene, company pushes the "customer is always right" to their employees, afraid they'll look like the bad guy and get in trouble, and many more reasons.

So they go about their lives being aholes and thinking no one can tell them anything. Kind of like the clown that's been posting in this thread.

But then they enter someone's personal car. Whole different thing. 
Driver doesn't put up with their shit.

How dare he?! Unprofessional driver!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


You should be calling everybody before a ride to ascertain if they're worth driving to and unlocking the doors for.

If NOT, politely tell em youll be right there kthxbai....and ignore the hell out of em until they cancel.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Jill80 said:


> Like today i got a rider compliment for being neat amd tidy and an hour or so later i get a bad rating saying my car had an issue with cleanliness ??? Wtf doesnt make sense whatsoever so uber probably does make these things up....


The pax make these things up. Uber rewards them for it.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> My role is to lead our driver-partners to better earnings...for themselves and for Uber.


Ya know if you take Prozac for too long you can enter a state of hypomania. May want to check in with your doctor, chief.


----------



## Maudee (Feb 13, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> This "broad brush" attitude you display is exactly why you find yourself in such an inextricable predicament financially.
> 
> Poor attitudes lead to poor choices, which lead to poor circumstances.
> 
> You will not enjoy a better life until you become a better person. Hope this helps.


Arrogant



CC SalesVP said:


> My role is to lead our driver-partners to better earnings...for themselves and for Uber.


The anointed one


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> My role is to lead our driver-partners to better earnings...for themselves and for Uber.


When interviewing yourself for this self appointed role, what were the qualities you were seeking? Perhaps you wrote yourself the following job description:

Strong ability to isolate oneself from others. Unwavering commitment to act like a d-bag in order to burn bridges and fail to persuade and convince others. Obnoxious tendencies and obsession with thesaurus to feign intelligence.


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

Nelson555 said:


> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way


You're not that driver in the video form that other thread are you? Cause that really wasn't professional!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


Some cheapo got a free ride.
Welcome to Uber !


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Some cheapo got a free ride.
> Welcome to Uber !


Ever have a pizza call you 'unprofessional' tohunt4me ?


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Some special snowflakes in this thread. Meltdowns galore.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Ever have a pizza call you 'unprofessional' tohunt4me ?


Oh, let me tell you....with food delivery (where drivers are rated, like DD in my case), there is SO MUCH that the driver has no control over but kill his rating. Restaurant was slow? one star. Onion in the soup when pax noted no onion? one star. Picked up an order that another driver bailed on, putting you late, with cold food, before you even accepted the delivery request? One star.

Pizzas can rate you, believe me.


----------



## yurik (Dec 7, 2016)

It was uber driver like yourself, was polite, and respectful.
He did it to lower your rating. Felt that stab in the back several times.
Some drivers have wives that like to smoke inside and tell you arrived too early on Uber pool.
Some drivers are territorial and bait you. Into moving away from"their" area.
Dealer wanted to stop by his regular convenience store to show "his new ride" to homies, that got denied.
Insecure McDonalds employees that "know how dYber works".
Younger kids who want to eat in you car and got denied. 
Low rated riders got it for a reason, and don't care.

Your skin will thicken with time - you cleanup barf, after taking pictures, and collecting 150. Don't go online hating. Take it with a smile and without greese.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Some special snowflakes in this thread. Meltdowns galore.


Funny, I only see one. When you are outnumbered, maybe that's a hint that you should heck your opinion.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Oh, let me tell you....with food delivery (where drivers are rated, like DD in my case), there is SO MUCH that the driver has no control over but kill his rating. Restaurant was slow? one star. Onion in the soup when pax noted no onion? one star. Picked up an order that another driver bailed on, putting you late, with cold food, before you even accepted the delivery request? One star.
> 
> Pizzas can rate you, believe me.


Let them do DiGiorno!


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Funny, I only see one. When you are outnumbered, maybe that's a hint that you should heck your opinion.


Listen, junior...the "majority" on here are teetering on financial ruin, and the solutions I am offering are about the only viable solutions available.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Listen, junior...the "majority" on here are teetering on financial ruin, and the solutions I am offering are about the only viable solutions available.


All I hear you offering is your over-inflated ego.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Nelson555 said:


> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


Step one: Stop rubbing people. In my car that costs extra.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

You life is now doomed because Uber finds you to be ‘unprofessional’. What can you do now ?


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> All I hear you offering is your over-inflated ego.


There are none so blind as those who will not see, none so deaf as those who will not hear.

The bottom line, junior, is that if you want to become an Uber superstar, you must own your performance and add value at every turn.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> There are none so blind as those who will not see, none so deaf as those who will not hear.
> 
> The bottom line, junior, is that if you want to become an Uber superstar, you must own your performance and add value at every turn.


Travis K, is that you?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> if you want to become an Uber superstar, you must own your performance and add value at every turn.


What if I don't want to be an Uber Superstar?


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> There are none so blind as those who will not see, none so deaf as those who will not hear.
> 
> The bottom line, junior, is that if you want to become an Uber superstar, you must own your performance and add value at every turn.


What makes you an expert on driving for Uber? You said you don't drive. Those who can't do, teach? Lol You keep calling everyone junior, without knowing anything about anyone. You smell like troll spirit.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> What makes you an expert on driving for Uber? You said you don't drive. Those who can't do, teach? Lol You keep calling everyone junior, without knowing anything about anyone. You smell like troll spirit.


He's definitely someone that's already been here under another UP account.


----------



## Joseph Torti (May 18, 2017)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.





Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


Thus the life of a Uber driver. when you get that one big low life asshole. I got one myself still struggling to get 480 after 1800 riders. Only 30% rates me.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> He's definitely someone that's already been here under another UP account.


Oh, I got that. But he claims not to be and I am trying to point out the stupidity of what he's claiming.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Travis K, is that you?





TNCMinWage said:


> Ya know if you take Prozac for too long you can enter a state of hypomania. May want to check in with your doctor, chief.





CC SalesVP said:


> My role is to lead our driver-partners to better earnings...for themselves and for Uber.





CC SalesVP said:


> My role is to lead our driver-partners to better earnings...for themselves and for Uber.


Your role is to lead OUR driver partners to better earnings...for themselves and for Uber? So it is safe to assume you are trolling on these pages as an Uber management flunky. Go out there and drive 200-300 pax rides, so you can get a feel for what is actually involved in doing this gig, as you cash in the equity in your car for weekly cash. Oh, and to have the most fun, make sure you get yourself a clown car full of Pool pax to drive around from points A, B, and C, to points D, E , and F. You haven't lived until you experience that fun opportunity.



CC SalesVP said:


> Listen, junior...the "majority" on here are teetering on financial ruin, and the solutions I am offering are about the only viable solutions available.


The "majority" on here that are teetering on financial ruin, as you put it, are only in that situation, because those drivers are not so well versed in buying and leasing a car and running a business as an independent contractor. They drank plenty of kool-aid to fall into the Uber scam and shell game.



Ezridax said:


> What makes you an expert on driving for Uber? You said you don't drive. Those who can't do, teach? Lol You keep calling everyone junior, without knowing anything about anyone. You smell like troll spirit.





NoPooPool said:


> Your role is to lead OUR driver partners to better earnings...for themselves and for Uber? So it is safe to assume you are trolling on these pages as an Uber management flunky. Go out there and drive 200-300 pax rides, so you can get a feel for what is actually involved in doing this gig, as you cash in the equity in your car for weekly cash. Oh, and to have the most fun, make sure you get yourself a clown car full of Pool pax to drive around from points A, B, and C, to points D, E , and F. You haven't lived until you experience that fun opportunity.
> 
> The "majority" on here that are teetering on financial ruin, as you put it, are only in that situation, because those drivers are not so well versed in buying and leasing a car and running a business as an independent contractor. They drank plenty of kool-aid to fall into the Uber scam and shell game.


Also, when you reply to any postings I have dropped on these pages, I can tell you up front, please refrain from calling me junior, as you seem to have an affinity for doing to others such as Cableguy and Ezridax. Fair enough, son? (just to use another of your authoritative monikers you seem to like to pass around). FYI, I personally do not at all fall into your catagotization of "teetering on financial ruin". I am doing quite well, thank you, as I approach the age were I can get the senior citizen's discount at the fast food joints. So again, please leave it alone, if you have thoughts of responding to my postings by calling ME junior or son. I suspect I am old enough to call you Junior. Prove me wrong on that one, Son.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Many on this board would have you believe such balderdash. However, once you make the decision to truly own your performance and add value at every turn of the passenger experience, your earnings will soar to dizzying new heights.


Oh, and one other thing, "champ", as far as your posting above spewing your wisdom and BS rhetoric, "once you make the decision to truly own your performance and add "VALUE at every turn of the passenger experience", "your earnings will soar to dizzying new heights", the VALUE is already built into the passenger experience, as they are purchasing a very cheap ride at the drivers' expense, while both Uber and passengers steal from all drivers, and especially the ones that are not bright enough to actually know any better. Go away, and leave these forums alone. We'll all be better off just as soon as that happens.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> I just wish I could give a rats ass about "best," "society," "satisfied." Or self-proclaimed self-help experts who drive ride share and pass judgment on anyone.


He doesn't drive. He is from the SF office no doubt.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

CC SalesVP said:


> Listen, junior...the "majority" on here are teetering on financial ruin, and the solutions I am offering are about the only viable solutions available.


You're hilarious. 
I agree humour is the only viable solution available, and you are providing it in bucket loads. Bravo.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


Uber and Lyft reveal the dark side of humanity. It's a level of toxicity that no one can get used to.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Love new members that come in punching on their first day


lol

Did you mean "new" member?? 



CC SalesVP said:


> Many on this board would have you believe such balderdash. However, once you make the decision to truly own your performance and add value at every turn of the passenger experience, your earnings will soar to dizzying new heights.


Someone is dizzy. That's for sure.



NoPooPool said:


> He doesn't drive. He is from the SF office no doubt.


I don't think so. He's just a young clown with a thesaurus posing as an Uber employee trying to stir up things in my opinion.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

unPat said:


> It's just a psychological trick by Uber to get you to do the best work. They can't legally tell you to have a clean car, or drive safely but if they award you those flags you will do your best.It's shows up for every new drivers. The description are vague. They probably just make that up.


So very true . Uber keeps thousands of drivers


unPat said:


> It's just a psychological trick by Uber to get you to do the best work. They can't legally tell you to have a clean car, or drive safely but if they award you those flags you will do your best.It's shows up for every new drivers. The description are vague. They probably just make that up.


Giving drivers a low score is Uber's little trick to keep you on your toes to do your absolute best . Uber's number one tool is deception .



PrestonT said:


> I have tattoos that would be GenX.


Hide your tattoos . Professionals often look at a person with tattoos like they are dummies or criminals . I don't agree with it but that's just the way it is .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Hide your tattoos . Professionals often look at a person with tattoos like they are dummies or criminals . I don't agree with it but that's just the way it is .


Professional athletes?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

lol. "junior". grow up peter pan


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

CC SalesVP said:


> I won't go into great detail here, but a big part of what I do is help strong companies become stronger. Often, the way to achieve this is to correct erroneous thinking at the lower levels of the organization. Stick around and you may also find out just how rewarding it can be to become a true professional.










So, you're an "efficiency expert"? Which one's you?


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> Oh, and one other thing, "champ", as far as your posting above spewing your wisdom and BS rhetoric, "once you make the decision to truly own your performance and add "VALUE at every turn of the passenger experience", "your earnings will soar to dizzying new heights", the VALUE is already built into the passenger experience, as they are purchasing a very cheap ride at the drivers' expense, while both Uber and passengers steal from all drivers, and especially the ones that are not bright enough to actually know any better. Go away, and leave these forums alone. We'll all be better off just as soon as that happens.


Meltdown.

There is no fool like an old fool.

It may be too late to make something worthwhile out of your life, Old Yeller, but there are plenty here who can truly benefit from some fair and transparent coaching. Don't stand in their way; let your legacy be more than petty bitterness.


----------



## Maudee (Feb 13, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Meltdown.
> 
> There is no fool like an old fool.
> 
> It may be too late to make something worthwhile out of your life, Old Yeller, but there are plenty here who can truly benefit from some fair and transparent coaching. Don't stand in their way; let your legacy be more than petty bitterness.


It is better to be thought a Fool, than to speak up and remove all doubt...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


I had a pax tell me he would (and he did) give me a bad rating because he didn't like the color of my car. Pax are assholes. Get over it.



CC SalesVP said:


> ...your earnings will soar to dizzying new heights.


ROTFLMMFAO


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Maudee said:


> It is better to be thought a Fool, than to speak up and remove all doubt...


Wise counsel that you would do well to heed, "Maudee."


----------



## Maudee (Feb 13, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Wise counsel that you would do well to heed, "Maudee."


If you have to Stand up and Say you are Somebody... 
YOU are probably NOT!


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

I got tipped and then hit with navigation and safety. But now I realize the free ride angle. They tipped me to say sorry.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Maudee said:


> If you have to Stand up and Say you are Somebody...
> YOU are probably NOT!


More wise counsel for you to follow, "Maudee"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ignore the troll. He's gets a kick out of what he's doing.


----------



## Maudee (Feb 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ignore the troll. He's gets a kick out of what he's doing.


Right, we can all save ourselves frustration by remembering :
"It is impossible for Junior to comprehend a higher level, than the one he is currently on"


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Whiteknighting on a message board gets you no further than it did back at your community college, "Cableguynoe."

The best way to save yourself any frustration, "Maudee," is to focus inward and make the necessary cognitive and behavioral improvements necessary to become an Uber superstar.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Whiteknighting on a message board gets you no further than it did back at your community college, "Cableguynoe."
> 
> .


Community College? I'm an Uber driver. Had I gone to community college I might have ended up doing something better with my life, like maybe driving a cab.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Meltdown.
> 
> There is no fool like an old fool.
> 
> It may be too late to make something worthwhile out of your life, Old Yeller, but there are plenty here who can truly benefit from some fair and transparent coaching. Don't stand in their way; let your legacy be more than petty bitterness.


Your post in it's entirety does not make much sense. 
Meltdown: Uh, no.
Fool: You must be looking in the mirror.
Make something worthwhile out of my life: You must not have read or at least comprehended what I wrote.
Old Yeller: ? Laughable
And lastly, petty bitterness: I have no reason to be bitter. As I said on my post, I am doing quite well. Worked hard, saved and invested well, and I am in a great place in my life.

Come back when you have something factual and relevant, otherwise nobody cares to hear your rhetoric as you act like the all knowing god.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> Your post in it's entirety does not make much sense.
> Meltdown: Uh, no.
> Fool: You must be looking in the mirror.
> Make something worthwhile out of my life: You must not have read or at least comprehended what I wrote.
> ...


Meltdown.

Bitter and delusional is not a great combination, Old Yeller.

There are likely many resources in your city where you can get help. Unless, of course, you live in some one-horse town that a successful person would not be caught dead in.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> More wise counsel for you to follow, "Maudee"


Two in a row, Pee Wee Herman, 'I know you are, but what am I?'


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Not even close, nimrod.


I met a girl who sang the blues.
She asked for some happy news.
But I just smiled and turned away........


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> He's definitely someone that's already been here under another UP account.


Don has a new account?


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Meltdown.
> 
> Bitter and delusional is not a great combination, Old Yeller.
> 
> There are likely many resources in your city where you can get help. Unless, of course, you live in some one-horse town that a successful person would not be caught dead in.


Bwahahahaha! You are a real comedian. You are nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Love new members that come in punching on their first day


And then delete all their posts.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> And then delete all their posts.


Did she delete them? Or are you ignoring her?


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

"PrestonT" are you still melting? After you tearfully pounded your keyboard that you were ignoring me?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC is just upset that her UBER drivers give her bad ratings. 
Put your big girl pants on. You probably deserved it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nelson555 said:


> I am a new driver (<100 trips). I have a nice car that I keep spotless. Yesterday, I drove 10 uneventful trips. Two riders left a tip on the app, and everyone seemed happy at the end of their rides. I gave all pax five stars. When I looked at my account this morning I noticed a fairly big drop in my ratings. Then I see there was a one star, and a report for professionalism.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot think what I did to make anyone think I deserved a one star. I called the support line, and they said there was no explanation with the rating. He told me not to worry about it, I am new, Uber understands, and my rating is still very good. He also said I will not be matched with this pax again.
> 
> I now find myself paranoid and skittish about rubbing someone the wrong way and getting another one star. It really angers me that people can smear your reputation, and there is no way to defend yourself.


Welcome to the unfair rating systems in the rideshair industry, everyone has been there and feels for ya. But, it will average out. Thing is, knowing that doesn't cure the fustration, a point which is lost on Uber.


----------



## Maudee (Feb 13, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Whiteknighting on a message board gets you no further than it did back at your community college, "Cableguynoe."
> 
> The best way to save yourself any frustration, "Maudee," is to focus inward and make the necessary cognitive and behavioral improvements necessary to become an Uber superstar.


Pompous One:
I have already achieved Uber Superstar status and am bored... That is why I have come down to visit you on your level ...for some Fun!
Maybe you might want to read the book "How to Win FRIENDS and Influence People "
p. s. LOVE that Whiteknight!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Did she delete them? Or are you ignoring her?


Yeah, I realized that after posting, but deleted mine anyway, because arguing with idiots is stupid.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Like Uberguber said did you forget that you declared yourself an uberloompa? Did you learn the secret uber handshake? Did you take the secret uber oath? 
If not, we'll then, we need to talk!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Meltdown.
> 
> Bitter and delusional is not a great combination, Old Yeller.
> 
> There are likely many resources in your city where you can get help. Unless, of course, you live in some one-horse town that a successful person would not be caught dead in.


Chi-Town baby. What cow town are you from? Let's see if you have the stones to reply.


----------



## Twinflower (Oct 31, 2017)

This happens to all of us eventually. If you are a good driver, in the end the occasional bad rating won't mean anything.


----------

